# New release



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Dear members,

it has been a while since we last started a poll about what you like to see next from DOXA. DOXA Army re-edition was one of the choices in the past few months, please let us know what you like to see next, lets discuss and find out what will 2013 will bring

best regards
DOXA forum Admin


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Can you post some pics of some of the options you think we would like to choose from? I don't know about the others here on the forum, but a pic is always helpful to me. Thanks! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

gaopa said:


> Can you post some pics of some of the options you think we would like to choose from? I don't know about the others here on the forum, but a pic is always helpful to me. Thanks! Cheers, Bill P.


Hi gaopa, a re-edition of this model has been discussed a few months ago








*picture, courtesy of LIVEPHOTOAGENCY*


----------



## Dante221 (Feb 11, 2006)

I ,for one , would really like to see the return of a Sub 750- sized Divingstar.
No graphics on the dial , just that beautiful Doxa yellow !
Thank you for asking
Dante


----------



## Oreo (Sep 3, 2012)

750 Divingstar gets another vote for sure! Love that yellow dial!!


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

DOXA army is not appealing to me, but to each his own. I just like the solid color dials and "orange" is DOXA. Black, yellow, blue, maybe even another solid color are are fine but as mentioned by Dante above.....no graphics.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Anything Divingstar.


----------



## DocRandy (Mar 9, 2007)

750 Caribbean and Divingstar with Bell helmet


----------



## zod368 (Jun 9, 2011)

Another Divingstar vote... 750/4000 size...


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Would love to see a re-edition of the Doxa Army! I think the dial with the bold markers and the fat hands are really cool! I also like the elapsed time bezel. I know that the no-deco bezel is kind of a Doxa signature thing, but IMHO, an elapsed time bezel is much more useful (especially if it is lumed).

Besides that, it would be wonderful if you bring back the 750T (in all colour variants)! I owned (and still own) many different Doxa models, but IMHO the 750T is still the best: not too big not too small, not too heavy but still substantial, and case height is rather moderate. All in all, a very well balanced watch!
You could use the classic design, but add a few small improvements (long lasting blue lume (like the stuff that Rolex uses) would be nice, and maybe add a ratcheting clasp to the beads-of-rice bracelet (or some other dive extension with tool-free micro-adjust possibilities, e.g. a mechanism like Tudor used on the Pelagos...), and maybe use a domed crystal this time? (I know, not everybody would like this...) But please, don't add a useless He valve!).
Anyway, even if you would bring back the 750T unchanged, I would immediately order a Sharkhunter and a Caribbean (and maybe a Divingstar later... ;-) )!


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

I would love to see the Doxa Army re-issued. However, it would look the best in a 1200T size, with the EXACT same look as the vintage model. Lume sapphire bezel also.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

More specifically, the Divingstar GMT dial in the 1200.


----------



## Thomas Miko (Oct 25, 2011)

I would like to see a 4000T-sized GMT, and/or a 4000T-sized tritum watch with an HRV and this time a second hand that has tritium. You can put the second hand's tritium marker sideways, to mimic the style of the conventional Doxa second hands. I would_* really*_ like to see Doxa start adding the day next to the date!
Tom



DOXA S.A. said:


> Dear members,
> 
> it has been a while since we last started a poll about what you like to see next from DOXA. DOXA Army re-edition was one of the choices in the past few months, please let us know what you like to see next, lets discuss and find out what will 2013 will bring
> 
> ...


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

-There's little doubt, an Army reissue will be a success... Keep it the same or streamline it... I think it will be a hit! Maybe use thinner hands and a smaller arrow, perhaps a slightly updated dial. Keep close to the original whatever you do--it's beautiful. As for the bezel, please offer a choice of a time-elapsed style as in the original and a NoDeCo in stainless or PVD. You offered us choice on the 300T-Graph which was brilliant. Each to their own but I wouldnt have purchased the watch in anything other than the classic stainless NoDeCo bezel.


-Release the new piece--whatever it might be--in a 44-45mm case such as the 750T. Doxa, you guys have the data as to which was a better seller, 750 or 1200... A poll created here less than a year ago showed that 42% of participants voted for dive watches 42mm and below--the majority voted for larger watches. The trend has been toward larger case sizes... I would error to the side of being slightly too big rather than too small and the 44.7mm is a perfect case size. That's my pitch anyway..I add the data because obviously I'm biased. ツ 


-I would suggest expanding the 800T series, in steel and regular lume. Add something to the design that gives a nod to Doxa's history like an HRV (and call it the "850T") or just add dials and versions to the 800T design. Make subtle changes to the 750 dial (like adding added ticks between the second markers on the 1000T and 300T-Graph) and keep the logo's offset so you reserve room for philanthropic special editions like DWL, etc. Offer a 2-register 800T-Graph and keep the entire line available for purchase... roll it out like you did the 750.



-Use the BOR bracelet but with the new clasp and ratcheted dive extension because it's brilliant! You could redesign and modernize the BOR, but please offer an option to order the classic one. I think a very slightly modified BOR could be a winner but beware, the classic is such a legend. I would just add the ratcheting clasp to the existing BOR design and be done with it.


Thats just a couple of ideas off the top of my head. Can't wait already!!


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Maybe( tongue in cheek) a LE case back with a "DOXAHOLIC" serial # in all colours available dial/ model of our choice. Re choice on all the other configurations................ Go the diving star GMT


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

Not really a new release per se but I would like to see the return of the "regular" 600T case, which is perfect for me. The Searambler was never made and if the Doxa Army gets made it would be nice to see it in 600T size as well. Yes, the 1200T is almost the same but since it's slightly thicker it actually wobbles a little bit and makes itself more "present" on my wrist than the 600T, I know becasue I have a 1200T as well.

And it would be nice if the ratcheting clasp could be altered to fit already existing "modern" BOR bracelets and sold as an accessory/spare part.


----------



## Chris Mordaunt (May 31, 2006)

A 750, 1200 Numa, or T-graph Divingstar would be on my list if they were done in the same shade as the 1000 and 750GMT. Offer a fabric strap option.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

ceebee said:


> DOXA army is not appealing to me, but to each his own. I just like the solid color dials and "orange" is DOXA. Black, yellow, blue, maybe even another solid color are are fine but as mentioned by Dante above.....no graphics.


+1


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

It's not going to happen, but I want to mention it anyway. More a re-release than a release: 600T-Graph Searambler

I took just one day too long deciding that I want(ed) one - Doxa had sold the last new one the day before. And my request to look in all nooks and crannies of the Doxa warehouses didn't turn up one more, unfortunately.

RonB


----------



## William (Feb 8, 2006)

My vote is the T-Graph in the original case size. 
Improvements should be the ratchet-clasp.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Snulle said:


> I would like to see the return of the "regular" 600T case. The Searambler was never made


A 600T rambler would be sweet.


----------



## Oreo (Sep 3, 2012)

I would buy a Divingstar:-! T-Graph in a skinny second!:-d


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

1) Two register 1200T-Graph Searambler 

2) No-graphics Turquoise 1200T

3) Thanks for asking!


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

A 750T divingstar with BOR bracelet and minimum graphics on face. Not a fan of graphics but I do like the US Divers emblem...
A 2 register t-graph in 44-45mm size Searambler, Sharkhunter or Pro.
Anything really as long as it's in the 44-45mm size...


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

ljb187 said:


> 1) Two register 1200T-Graph Searambler


|> |>

Even better than the re-release of the 600T-Graph Searambler; size was one of the factors that caused my hesitation and eventually missing out. I didn't dare ask for a new model here, but now that the cat is out of the bag, I'm strongly supprting this request / suggestion.

RonB


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

If we are going to see a " new release" then it must be different from all previous releases we have coveted and chased after, and finally got ONE!! Thank you Doxa for allowing us the input for your consideration prior to the huge investment in creating a new model. Would any other members like to see a larger piece in DOXA with dial colours not presently chosen in the past offerings for sale? with bezel choices and bracelets that go back to original ? I love my Doxas but really would like to have a full look at all Doxa have created in the past on a full layout of DOM/ model with dial colour choices. I reckon a New Release has to be NEW ......... And keep being unique most of all as there a lot of Doxas out there I'd love to own now..

be different to be " NEW "


----------



## Belldiver (Aug 25, 2012)

why not have a competition. Get everyone to design there own Doxa, be it to redesign a discontinued watch or bring something new to the table or a complete hybrid. Bearing in mind its the concept thats important not the best presented design. Some may be wiz on the computer but the best design may be hand drawn on a coaster in an airport. 
Then pick the top 3 and get doxa to make up 3 rendered images and put it to the vote, if 100 or a pre determined amount can be sold then the designer gets one for free or for 50% or something. You would need to run this for 2 months at least.
The advertisement alone with facebook twitter ect to design your own watch and win it, will bring that much interest in the brand it could go viral. Plus you will get
new ideas and concepts that you haven't even dreamed of.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

That's a great idea Matt


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

+1 or better in 750T case or a GMT with no messy dial. As simpler as possible like those Pam 233 or 329 GMT dial. Less is beautiful.



Jason71 said:


> I would love to see the Doxa Army re-issued. However, it would look the best in a 1200T size, with the EXACT same look as the vintage model. Lume sapphire bezel also.





DOXA S.A. said:


> Hi gaopa, a re-edition of this model has been discussed a few months ago
> View attachment 835497
> 
> 
> *picture, courtesy of LIVEPHOTOAGENCY*


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

I would love to see the No-Decompression bezel done in ceramic. A SUB 1200T with the no-deco bezel that wouldn't scratch easily and would keep it's paint would be awesome. Making the ceramic bezel like the newest Doxa SUBs have, but with smaller numbering to match the no-deco bezel would be a winner for me!


----------



## powboyz (Nov 25, 2011)

skin diver said:


> -There's little doubt, an Army reissue will be a success... Keep it the same or streamline it... I think it will be a hit! Maybe use thinner hands and a smaller arrow, perhaps a slightly updated dial. Keep close to the original whatever you do--it's beautiful. As for the bezel, please offer a choice of a time-elapsed style as in the original and a NoDeCo in stainless or PVD. You offered us choice on the 300T-Graph which was brilliant. Each to their own but I wouldnt have purchased the watch in anything other than the classic stainless NoDeCo bezel.
> 
> -Release the new piece--whatever it might be--in a 44-45mm case such as the 750T. Doxa, you guys have the data as to which was a better seller, 750 or 1200... A poll created here less than a year ago showed that 42% of participants voted for dive watches 42mm and below--the majority voted for larger watches. The trend has been toward larger case sizes... I would error to the side of being slightly too big rather than too small and the 44.7mm is a perfect case size. That's my pitch anyway..I add the data because obviously I'm biased. ツ
> 
> ...


*What he said!.......GMT with a 4000 size case!*


----------



## emgee (Feb 12, 2006)

Gets my vote too! But a re-issue army would be cool also 


David Woo said:


> A 600T rambler would be sweet.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

I also like the 24hr markers in the chapter ring that is on the GMT.


----------



## Kreggyaol (Aug 12, 2011)

I think that the sapphire bezels are the future of dive watches but I love the style of the current non sapphire original bezels. Not sure if this is possible, but if you could use some form of the original bezel design with a sapphire glass overlay and lume. Also, I like the ceramic bezel idea of a previous poster.


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

The 750 range, especially the Caribbean and Divingstar. Just the normal, plain Doxa dial with no extra writing/symbols/pictures on the dial. 

If Doxa re-issued the 750 models I would buy at least the two mentioned above. I know it's not going to happen though.


----------



## fnfalman (Jan 29, 2010)

I'd like to see the 4000T in the white dial or acquamarine NUMA dial.


----------



## Czechsaint (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd definitely be interested in a PVD Army Reissue, with the newer style case/bracelet features that Doxa has been using lately (screws rather than springs, makes it seem more secure to me as I'm not easy on my watches).


----------



## perfectlykevin (Feb 16, 2006)

I say come out with a standard 300T, using the existing 1200T case. Use a thinner caseback, maybe even beef up the actual case thickness a bit. Also would love to see a day/date as an option, though I know most would prefer date only or even less.  Also no He valve, I've never used one and see it more as a gimick than anything useful.

Would also love to see a re-release of the old quartz model that had the crown at 4 o'clock. Modernize it to include a long-life battery, thermo-comp movement perhaps, sapphire crystal etc. Heck even an auto in this model would be good for me (prefer auto anyway).


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I'd like to see the 4000T Case size in the Sea Rambler, Yellow or Project Aware Blue dial. Better lume for sure maybe T100 tritium tubes.


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

ArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmyArmy.

I was actually thinking about what a great vintage watch this was a couple months ago. How bout' an Army GMT too!!!


----------



## romeo-1 (May 31, 2006)

Army for sure!

Also, bring back the 750T and don't limit production...just continue to make it and sell it. It sells, it's popular, it's timeless...


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

romeo-1 said:


> Army for sure!
> 
> Also, bring back the 750T and don't limit production...just continue to make it and sell it. It sells, it's popular, it's timeless...


+1!


----------



## Goonie_ (Mar 5, 2010)

Since you asked...

I would like a 600T Pro with the diver head from my 600T Divingstar (not the DWL one).


----------



## trapmonkey (May 10, 2007)

I for one would like to see a 4000Ti SE sharkie with metric dial in a working set with a rubber strap. This being for us that will dive with their doxa's. I use the doxa as my last ditch safety dive timer. I have 2 electronic computers and my 800ti which is now on close to 200 dives.

I would buy one in an instant 

thanks, Trapmonkey.

as for the army that weird dial really has me confused....  no thanks


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

trapmonkey said:


> I for one would like to see a 4000Ti SE sharkie with metric dial in a working set with a rubber strap.


Now that would be really nice indeed! :-!


----------



## Snulle (Apr 15, 2011)

A 'design competition' sounds like a great idea, it could probably spawn a lot of interesting ideas.

And in addition to a 600T Searambler I mentioned in an earlier post it would also be nice to see a 600T
Caribbean with an orange minutehand. Not really "new" either but both these colors were sorely missing
from the original 600T lineup. 

If the 600T can't be resurrected perhaps a new model with the 600T case and caseback and a flat(ter)
crystal can be made, like a 400T or 500T? It seems that all current models (not counting the 200T) are 
too large and chunky for men like me with smaller wrist and also for women that could be interested in
a 'moderately' sized Doxa so a smaller/thinner (dare i say 'unisex') model like the 600T could perhaps
be a nice addition to the model lineup.(?) 

I'm not sure if it's possible but a two register T-Graph in a 'thin' 600T case would also be very nice to see.


----------



## Londonboy (Oct 23, 2007)

It seems that I'm not the only person that wants the 750's re-issued.


----------



## JDiver (Feb 22, 2006)

I would like to see a 300T using the 1000T or even the 1200T case (with no Helium Release valve) and a thinner/flatter caseback, and finally a "real" beads of rice bracelet, made of individual solid rice beads.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

I also vote for a 600T size watch. I do like the army dial design. I bought my 600T Pro almost nine years ago and it's still the watch I wear almost every day. I also have the 1000 and 1200 size watches and they just feel too top heavy compared to the 600T watches. I don't like big, top heavy watches because they are just not comfortable to me. I would be okay with a bigger around watch, just keep it thin. Just my opinion.

Wayne


----------



## Fiver Driver (Jul 10, 2009)

Anything Whiteshark!


----------



## fastward (Aug 6, 2010)

A ratcheting clasp for a BOR bracelet.


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

I agree and I love my 750T Sharkhunter with a black dial and orange minute hand. Perhaps it can come out with the upgraded bracelet like the new models 1500T/5000T


----------



## dbrad95 (Sep 26, 2007)

How 'bout a new GMT using the 1200t model. Single crown, skeleton GMT hand, 24h scale on the chapter ring.


----------



## Formula1980 (Mar 23, 2011)

I am also a huge fan of an ARMY reissue.

Nice to hear that I am not the only one that prefers the dimensions of the 600T & 1200T models. I do prefer the 600T (sold mine...regret that!) case, very comfy, and it seems that this design sits better on smaller wrists. Aesthetically, it would be wonderful to stick to the original. However, I do think that putting the date window between 4 and 5 would see that none of the lume gets 'sacrificed'. A sapphire bezel with plenty of lume would be a dream come true. Maybe even a domed sapphire crystal, likeon the 600Ts? Also, in addition to a Rice Bead bracelet, maybe also provide a set of NATO straps and a rubber Rallye style strap, sort of what Auricoste has done with their new Spirotechniques. It could sort of be the big fancy bow for the package!


----------



## 24thMED (Jun 11, 2009)

300t-graph diving star with sapphire bezel.


----------



## robannenagy (Jan 7, 2009)

750 size with a flat crystal please


----------



## Flux (Feb 2, 2007)

in a more daring way:
Doxa could take advantage of their magnificient "tonneaux" cases to produce a 'dress watch'.
I think a Doxa case with a (just à little) smaller crown and no turning bezel (and of course of a much discreet shape) + a classic dial (I mean by that: not the sub ones. With classic colors, yes I know no orange then) and a leather wrist could be fine.
It could be waterproof to 30 or 50 meters.
You can be sure that the tonneau case is the keystone of the Doxa line up.


----------



## clouser (Apr 22, 2008)

fastward said:


> A ratcheting clasp for a BOR bracelet.


+1. Bracelets with ratcheting clasps have spoiled me. EVERY bracelet should come with a ratcheting clasp!


----------



## Renival (Oct 4, 2011)

Bit of an off topic question, but still relevant to a discussion of the future. How will ETA's decision about movement supply effect Doxa?


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

That is a brilliant question I would like the answer to.


----------



## skin diver (Nov 26, 2011)

Renival said:


> Bit of an off topic question, but still relevant to a discussion of the future. How will ETA's decision about movement supply effect Doxa?


From another thread...



AlphaWolf777 said:


> All they're doing is simply not providing *unfinished* movements. They still are (and do) supply completed movements to companies. This is an often misunderstood subject.


----------



## drster (Sep 18, 2007)

Doxa Army is a winner imho. I have worn the original (for a few seconds) and I like it. Yes it's different but same type case. I think the Army dial has plenty of appeal. And the bezel aeems more durable than the standard type.


----------



## Oreo (Sep 3, 2012)

DIVINGSTAR!!!! large, heavy, 750 size, LE


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Last year I posted the specs for my ideal Doxa. Based on pictures, I rather like the Doxa Army so that dial\bezel combo would be a welcome edition to my "MilShark" specs...

My perfect one would be...

The 44mm 750T case (No HRV)
Dials for Pro, Caribbean, and even a white dial (Each dial would be matte regardless of color)
The BOR bracelet
Screwed links (One sided with threaded end so you only need 2 hands and one screwdriver rather than the 5 hands and 2 screwdrivers I felt I needed for the 5000T)
The ratcheting clasp from the 5000T bracelet (This would also be a great aftermarket option for those of us with the current BOR bracelet)
Applied makers like on the 5000T dial but painted matte black
Matte black hands with, of course, great lume
Awesome lume like the Chinese micros are using (Helson, Crepas, Armida, Etc.)
All surfaces brushed (No bling)

I would also love to see a real "Milshark" as well with all the specs above but including...

Black Sharkhunter dial *(The Army dial would also work)
Khaki applied dial markers with strong lume (any subdued color would work)
Or flat tritium tubes like Deep Blue uses
Khaki hands with white second hand
GMT hand with less busy GMT dial than the current 750GMT
Black date wheel with white numbers
Highest quality DLC black coating available (Including on the screw bars unlike the 5000T Milshark)
Coating applied after all surfaces brushed unlike the 5000T MilShark
And lastly, a real long shot, a special price for active military personnel, regardless of country, that we can afford (Hey, it's my dream watch :-d)


----------



## Doug507 (Dec 3, 2006)

Rusty, I'd be all over a MilShark like that!


----------



## horus006 (Aug 31, 2012)

The Doxa Army I think would be a great edition. Being someone that someone who loves Doxa's and supports the military downrange, I would love a model like this to wear.


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Keep those suggestions coming, we are going to be using them for a new model in 2013! 

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

Personally I'd just be happy with a couple more 5000T Pros being made available as I sold mine and regretted it... and now can't find another in decent condition anywhere. :-(

But failing that, I'd also like to see a large SUB (using either the 5000T or 750T case as a minimum, or even a new slightly larger "classic" case - i.e. not the 4000T case as I can't get past the asymetrical shape), gloss Pro dial, dark coloured PVD/DLC applied metal markers, dark coloured PVD/DLC hands (I always think the dipped hands look a little too thick and "blobby" to me), and amazing lume (no tubes though). No-decom bezel is a must, and it'd be great to have the bezel made of tungsten carbide - no scratches..... ever. |>

(Oh and a sale on the 750T GMT would be great too! ;-)  )


----------



## DOXA Forum Administrator 1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Keep those suggestions coming, we are going to be using them for a new model in 2013! 

Cheers,
Andy
Customer Care


----------



## PabloM5 (Aug 2, 2012)

How about a 1200T Sharkhunter with white minute and hour hands with an orange second hand and orange inner ring? I'd hit that!


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

A yellow 300 T-Graph with sapphire bezel.


----------



## kirbystrunk (Jul 21, 2011)

I would love to see a 800Ti Caribbean


----------



## Ausman600 (Aug 3, 2010)

+1 for rereleasing 750t


----------



## mondrayuk (May 23, 2010)

*Re: New release - Here is a suggestion - Reissue of a Teknodiver*

In line with the Jenny Caribbean how about a re-issue of aTeknodiver 1000m when the 300T T Graph are all sold out? For example

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EXTREMELY-RARE-PHILIP-WATCH-AKA-DOXA-JENNY-TEKNODIVER-1000M-DIVER-CHRONOGRAPH-/200681583708?_trksid=p5197.m1992&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D14%26meid%3D3415823615717994637%26pid%3D100015%26prg%3D1006%26rk%3D1%26sd%3D200681583708%26


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

*Re: New release - Here is a suggestion - Reissue of a Teknodiver*

Can you please release some more 5000T Professionals? I will preorder today if you do.


----------



## thenewguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> Last year I posted the specs for my ideal Doxa. Based on pictures, I rather like the Doxa Army so that dial\bezel combo would be a welcome edition to my "MilShark" specs...
> 
> My perfect one would be...
> 
> ...


+1.......

Going to make the 800ti my first real watch next month but I'd be on board for something like this...

Or just re-release the 750t (In all color variants)...I'm new around here but I can tell by reading through some of the older threads that most members would purchase a 750t (Mostly Professional Dial i'd guess) without a second thought...I know I would as looking at pictures it just seems like the perfect modernized Doxa...


----------



## thenewguy (Sep 14, 2012)

Or....

How about this...









+










Thinking something like that would be a winner...


----------



## Harry G Dounis (Dec 2, 2012)

thenewguy said:


> Or....
> 
> How about this...
> 
> ...


Would LOVE to see that Turquoise dial on a larger cased watch!!!!!!


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

Harry G Dounis said:


> Would LOVE to see that Turquoise dial on a larger cased watch!!!!!!


Agreed...or, how about just releasing SOME more of the larger-cased in all colors (like, I don't know, maybe actually produce all in a stated edition size for a change??)

750T/5000T/1500T Divingstar? Yes please
750T/5000T/1500T Numa? Yes please
750T/5000T/1500T XX/YY (where you actually produce YY)? YES PLEASE


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

outtatime said:


> Agreed...or, how about just releasing SOME more of the larger-cased in all colors (like, I don't know, maybe actually produce all in a stated edition size for a change??)
> 
> 750T/5000T/1500T Divingstar? Yes please
> 750T/5000T/1500T Numa? Yes please
> 750T/5000T/1500T XX/YY (where you actually produce YY)? YES PLEASE


_*
This would be cool.

What I really think you all should do starting in 2013 is pick a standard model that is always available (I'd say 750t Orange Pro but that's me), and you can produce a set amount yearly if you like. You can still do your limited runs with other models and special dials or your one off designs but you really need to pick something and stick with it. I'd buy a 750t Pro right now if it were available and I know I'm not the only one.

Start a poll on the boards here. Ask if everybody would agree with you having a set standard model (Along with the occasional special edition) and I guarantee you would see the majority of the users in agreement that this would be a good idea.*_


----------



## sneakertinker (Jun 16, 2008)

_*^^^^^^

I should also add that, while I'd greatly prefer the 750t model, I'd also take any of the larger modern designs (750t, 1500t, 5000t). Just pick a model and stick with it.*_


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

I don't see the the 750t coming back even though it was the best watch I've ever had. Rereleasing the 1500t on a BOR bracelet with a whole range of dial colour choices would seem more likely and well received I think.


----------



## henryj (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: New release - Here is a suggestion - Reissue of a Teknodiver*

I skipped a few pages of this thread, so it might have been mentioned, but I'd like to see a 1200 Sharkhunter with a white minute hand.


----------



## outtatime (May 19, 2006)

sneakertinker said:


> _*
> This would be cool.
> 
> What I really think you all should do starting in 2013 is pick a standard model that is always available (I'd say 750t Orange Pro but that's me), and you can produce a set amount yearly if you like. You can still do your limited runs with other models and special dials or your one off designs but you really need to pick something and stick with it. I'd buy a 750t Pro right now if it were available and I know I'm not the only one.
> ...


I'd be on board with that. What I really don't get is that, from what I can tell (and just to head it off in advance, I may be wrong) but in a lot of cases, they never actually produce the full "limited" run. Like the 5000T-I don't believe they actually made 5000 of them, even though it says XX/5000. Is it because of demand (or lack thereof)?

Since the Sharkhunter and Caribbean 5000s are still available, maybe make (as you suggested) more of the orange/Pro model (seemingly the most popular) and make the others more limited?

The other frustration with super-limited releases is that, the schedule of when you can pre-order/they're actually available doesn't always mesh with when the watch budget will allow a purchase. I would have loved to buy a new 1500T last year, but the month or so they were available I wasn't in a position to make a move. By the time I was, they were gone.

And it seems that it's pretty universal that people want more in the 750/5000/1500 sized case, so it seems a safe bet.

To your point about doing set amounts, Panerai does that-they have a standard set of offerings but only do so many in each year's serial number (like 1500 of the PAM005, etc.). The models are produced year after year, it's the serial/edition that's "limited". Makes it MUCH easier to source a new one.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

fastward said:


> A ratcheting clasp for a BOR bracelet.


I love the 5000T as a dive watch (I've had three), but not for wear out of the water. They're just too big for me, so I keep buying 'em and then flipping 'em. But no more.

The 1200T Sharkhunter is what I would consider my perfect dive watch ... *if* it had a ratcheting clasp.

In a perfect world, the 1200T would have a _true_ BOR bracelet (not that welded imitator), but with a ratcheting clasp. Harold at Yobokies has a real BOR. Why not one from the company that made the BOR iconic underwater?

In a less than perfect world, the five-link bracelet from the 5000T, with its ratcheting clasp, would be adapted to the 1200T. I'd be all over that one, too.

And if only a ratcheting clasp was added to the current ersatz BOR of the 1200T, that would be all the incentive I needed to buy one.

Do any of the three, and I can gratefully rejoin the Doxa family. I've owned - and flipped - five. Don't I deserve one I can live with forever? :think:

Rob


----------



## snue (Jul 20, 2011)

The love child of a 1500T and 5000T:
- Traditional SUB dial layout like 1500T
- Applied hour markers in traditional SUB colors (black for Professional, white for Sharkhunter, etc. instead of 5000T's silver/chrome)
- Traditional SUB hands (again, black for Professional, white/orange for Sharkhunter, etc. instead of 5000T's silver/chrome)
- Same case/bezel/bracelet as 1500T/5000T
- Fix 1500T's slight date window misalignment (and make date font slightly bolder/thicker while you're at it 
In summary, a modern and respectful evolution (as opposed to revolution) of the SUB.


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

Not a fan of the Army...

Sold my 750's and always regretted it..

1-750T Case
2-HRV or not, not a deal breaker
3-True BOR bracelet but thick GMT style
4-Racheting clasp
5-Perhaps change the crown from 3 to 4 o'clock position for comfort.
6-PVD option!
7-Dial Colors: ORANGE, Black(orange min hand), Yellow, Silver(Orange min hands), Blue(orange min hand)
8-Simple easy to read clutter free dials
9-Sapphire Crystal
10-Super Lume!!
11-3 day power reserve movement?

Is this asking for too much?


----------



## broehldmd (Sep 23, 2007)

Ausman600 said:


> +1 for rereleasing 750t


Please no direct re-issues. Make it a 750t with a 1200t flair. It will ruin further limited editions by doing direct re-editions.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just out of curiosity, has anything come of this? Any new word on this fabled 2013 release?


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm with you Dinexus. I'm hoping for an updated 750t or 1500t with a BOR.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

jslocki said:


> I'm with you Dinexus. I'm hoping for an updated 750t or 1500t with a BOR.


haha I was actually hoping for a 1500T in a smaller case size, and yes - with a true BOR bracelet with ratcheting clasp.


----------



## haoletuna (Mar 5, 2013)

Would be great to have a choice of any bracelet on whatever watch is released.


----------



## jslocki (Jan 20, 2011)

It's been over 6 months since this was posted by Doxa. Is there any word on a new model for 2013? I'd like to replace my gone but not forgotten 750T Pro with something similar if at all possible!

Regards,

Jay


----------



## stallion2 (Feb 14, 2013)

Kreggyaol said:


> I think that the sapphire bezels are the future of dive watches but I love the style of the current non sapphire original bezels. Not sure if this is possible, but if you could use some form of the original bezel design with a sapphire glass overlay and lume. Also, I like the ceramic bezel idea of a previous poster.


love what this guy is saying. i really like the standard sub bezel but have seen so many that have the paint wear off over time. it would be nice to retain the same style but have it better protected with either a sapphire layer or maybe clear epoxy. if not then maybe a revamped design w/ the ND tables info in a sapphire and lume (or better yet, tritium) layout. some of the sapphire bezels that are on the Doxa ASIA watches look awesome. i think something along those lines but retaining the ND info would look pretty sharp on the vintage sub case.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Another vote for an Army reissue. That's a cool looking watch. Someone had one on TZ last year for big bucks and I just could not justify the asking price.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

So, I'm planning on picking up a 1200T this summer for my 30th birthday, but didn't want it to be immediately replaced by a new/improved version — perhaps with an updated bezel or what-not. 

Anyone have any sneaking suspicions as to what Doxa might have up their sleeve for the early fall releases?


----------



## DaMann (Feb 22, 2013)

I might be in the minority but I don't like the sapphire bezels at all. They look boring and very much like all other dive watches. For me a Doxa isn't a Doxa without the saw tooth bezel and BOR bracelet. Having said that, the paint is an issue. My 3 year old Sharky has virtually no paint left. Time for me to re do it...


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

DaMann said:


> I might be in the minority but I don't like the sapphire bezels at all. They look boring and very much like all other dive watches. For me a Doxa isn't a Doxa without the saw tooth bezel and BOR bracelet. Having said that, the paint is an issue. My 3 year old Sharky has virtually no paint left. Time for me to re do it...


Couldn't agree more. How awesome would the standard Doxa sawtooth and decom. dive time bezel be with a ceramic insert instead of the painted-on numbers? Seems like ceramic would be the natural choice, with many companies (like Aquadive) and even Doxa (with the Asia-only Ceramica) using the material.


----------

